# Wood score... anybody need some cherry?



## countryboy19 (Feb 19, 2010)

So I posted up on craiglist looking for fruit woods. I already had a little cherry so I didn't include it. But I got a guy about 20 minutes from me that had 4 big cherry trees he said I could have. 1 was dead and had already been topped/limbed, so I took that one down the other day. It was partially rotten, but I was able to salvage a little bit of it for smoking. The other 3 trees will be coming down this spring when the weather gets a little nicer out (too windy and too much snow to mess with it right now). So I'm going to have LOTS of cherry. Almost too much of it to use to smoke. When I drop the other 3 trees I'll probably do a wood exchange or 2 on here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Also, my brother has a hickory that he is going to take down. I've begged him to let me have it, so whenever he takes that down I'm going to drive up (3 hours) and bring all the wood back. I may do a hickory exchange as well depending on how much I have, but I know that I'm going to be using quite a bit of it this spring when I smoke 12 butts for my wedding reception.

Still looking for fruit wood though (mostly want apple, but any others would work too). Does anybody else know of other websites or ways to "score" fruit woods?


----------



## jak757 (Feb 19, 2010)

There are some apple orchards around me and I am going to see if I can get some apple wood that way.  Not really sure, but it seems like fruit orchards may be a good source.

If I can get some I'l et you know and maybe we can exchange apple for cherry.


----------



## birdman1099 (Feb 19, 2010)

I could potentially be in the market for some cherry this spring.  I have nothing to trade but money.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What part of Indiana you in?


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 19, 2010)

I would be interested in some Cherry.  Are you interested in Pecan?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey I wood be interested as well. Do you need some Mesquite?? I have about a half cord of green stuff...


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 19, 2010)

Man oh Man it sounds like you have hit the mother load of wood too. Now you have to cut it and dry it out so make sure that you stire it off the ground but you know that already and not like theres alot of them around the beach anyway.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm in need of some cherry. I have seasoned apple and peach if you would like to do an exchange??
SOB


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 21, 2010)

There was a fair quantity of cherry from a downed tree right across the street from work on Friday. Naturally, what I could fit of it ended up in the trunk of my car  :)


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 21, 2010)

All the good stuff never seems to be near SoCal, but that's the trade off I guess.... sigh.


----------



## slim (Feb 21, 2010)

what part of indiana?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 21, 2010)

countryboy - in my part of montana, the only readily-available wood is cottonwood, which is ok for fuel but doesn't do much for smoke flavor it smells great but i haven't noticed much in the taste department - very subtle. 

anyway, i'd love to try some cherry wood but don't really have anything to send in exchange. i'd gladly reimburse for postage. if you would like to try some cottonwood "for the heck of it," i'd be glad to send some to you.


----------



## fore check (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yeah?  

Think of all the lemon, grapefruit, and tangerine you can get *your* hands on that I would love to have!

I lived in Borrego Springs (Anza-Borrego Desert, extreme "So" Cal) for a few years and we had all three of those trees in our yard (along with palm and oleander 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and I *wish* I had access to those trees now (here in Ohio - LOL)


----------



## countryboy19 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in Bedford, but I pass through Indy occasionally. Maybe we could meet up sometime when I'm passing through.

Pecan sounds good!

Mesquite sounds good too!

Plenty of cotton wood around here as well. I'm sure we can work out some sort of deal. I shouldn't have a problem sending any for free if you'd be willing to pay for shipping.


Just to be sure you guys caught it in the first post. I won't be taking the big cherry trees down for a while. I only took down the partially rotten one and didn't get too much good smoker wood from it. I got just enough to do some smoking for myself. Right now in IN we're in the "sloppy" season. Things are starting to thaw out, so unless we get another freeze, there is no telling how long it could be. I don't want to cut tracks in the guys yard to get to the trees, and it would probably be about 120 yards from the driveway to the closest tree if I was to carry the wood to the truck.


To all the guys that suggested how to find apple, or wanted to exchange for some apple. I just got off the phone with a guy that saw my add for fruit wood wanted and he has 2 apple trees for me to cut down. So I don't need apple anymore, but if you'd still like some cherry I'm sure we can work out a deal when I cut them down.

We just took down my brother's hickory tree this weekend, so I have some hickory now too. I'm almost finish with my UDS, and I bought some pork butts this weekend. I think my neighbors are going to be awefully jealous in a few weeks when they smell the delicious smoking going on. I'm going to try to quickly season the hickory in my basement. I'm going to chop it into fairly small chunks, lay them out on cardboard, and turn the ceiling fans on. I would think that should season it well enough over a 2 week period.


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL!  You have a point.  Never smoked with any of those fruit woods, but there's an idea.


----------



## countryboy19 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I got the apple trees last night. Some of the most exhausting work I've done in a while. Even working on the other trees wasn't this bad. Apple trees have a lot of small twigs and brush on them, and the guy wanted the brush put in the woods behind his house, which wasn't far from the trees, but it was up a steep embankment through some really dense brush. By the end of the night, I was completely exhausted from dragging brush uphill through dense brush. I slept really well last night, and didn't want to get up for work this morning. I guess tonight I'll chop some of it up and bring it inside to start drying. I have some of the hickory laid out under the fans, and the house smells wonderful, time to add some apple to that smell.


----------



## fstrbz (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got a friend that lives in Loogotee/Cannelburg/Washington area.
He owns a pizza place called FAT BOYS. Didn't know if you'd heard of that place or not.


----------



## countryboy19 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm fairly new to the area. Originally from Northern IN. I have only been to Loogootee once, so unfortunately I haven't heard of it. Its a pretty long drive to Loogootee because there is a big Navy base right between here and there so you have to drive all the way around the base. And all the roads from here to there are really hilly/curvy adding more time to the drive.


----------

